# Diuretics, Heart Palpitations and Potassium. Oh My!



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 17, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever had this happen to them before, as I'm sure I'm not the only one....

The Dr. gave me a prescription for a diuretic (water pill) and told me to make sure I eat a banana or drink OJ with it to get enough Potassium. I was taking them and started to have heart palpitations where it felt like your heart does that 'flip flop' thing in your chest. When I felt my pulse it was actually like my heart was going 'beat...beat...pause...flip flop...beat..." Needless to say this freaked me out! After sitting up all night with a flip floppy heart and researching online what was going on I thought it could be caused by low Potassium. I told the Dr. about it and he said that maybe my Potassium level was low so he gave me a Potassium pill to take with the diuretic. He also said that if it ever happens again to go to the ER so that they can hook me up to a heart monitor and see what was going on. 
Every now and then I would get one stray flip flop of the heart but then it would stop. Well, the other day I woke up with it happening and it was happening on and off all day. When it looked like it wasn't going to stop on it's own I finally went to the ER. I swear, the minute we walked in the flip flopping stopped! They hooked me up to a heart monitor and took blood,etc. and in the end found that my Potassium level was LOW! Even with the Potassium pills. Of course my heart did not do one flip flop the whole time I was there!  Not that I wanted it to do that but I wanted them to at least see what was going on when my heart did that.
So they loaded me up on Potassium and sent me home. I went to see my Dr. the next day and he said I could keep taking the diuretic but gave me a prescription for double the Potassium I was taking before. Since the other day I have been taking the pills and eating lots of bananas.
I'm a little scared of taking the water pills again though. Although they help me I'm scared of getting the heart palpitations again. I've gotten one or two here and there but I know I have to give it a minute for my Potassium to get back up to where it should be, but it still scares me.
Please note, that I am a very nervous person and everything makes me nervous! 
Sorry for the long post. I just wanted to see if anyone ever had problems with diuretics and Potassium and heart palpitations.
By the way, the Dr. also gave me a referral to see the heart Dr. just in case.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2008)

I take two different diuretics that are pretty strong and I am also supposed to take the hated potassium pills. I hate those things and it's a battle to force them down, but I do. I have had the low potassium in the past, I get leg cramps from it, and don't seem to notice the heart palpitations. A couple times when I have gone in for routine blood work I have had low potassium and let me tell you, my doctor FREAKS out when it happens. She has even had me come into hospital for IV potassium, which burns like hell. Take the pills, and don't skip the diuretics. You will have way more trouble with your heart if you are not properly diuresed.


----------



## Tina (Feb 17, 2008)

Jersey, I am susceptible to them, too, and after having a bout of them, was told by the doctor not to ingest caffeine, as it can make them worse. There are also anti-depressants and some other meds that can bring them on. They're scary as hell, aren't they?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh yea, I had to get potassium intraveniously also. It burns. Although if I ever needed it again, that would not stop me from getting it. However, bananas are not the only food rich in potassium, plus they are sometimes binding and therefore may not be tolerated all the time.
At twice the amount of potassium is papaya, not very common, but a choice.
Also, very similar amounts to banana is broccoli, baked potato with skin, brazil nuts. Also good are canned kidney beans, peanuts and jerusulam artichoke (which is actually more like a potato)
I would definitely follow up with all doctor appts. and blood work until you have this worked out. Many years ago, they had my late father wearing a "potassium patch". It was very effective. I don't know if they offer them anymore or even if it would be applicable to you.
Good luck with this and look into eating a variety of foods that you may already enjoy that are going to increase your levels.
Also, keep in mind that there is a working relationship between potassium and sodium that you should speak to your doctor about if you are not already aware of it. Good luck!


----------



## Jes (Feb 18, 2008)

for non-food but non-Rx strength potassium, can one self-dose with a drugstore supplement? does that exist? 

i'm wondering just about the leg cramps, here. I've been having a LOT of trouble with them and I'm wondering about fast fixes (or attempts at fast fixes)


----------



## Tina (Feb 18, 2008)

Bananas, milk and Gatorade, though not necessarily all mixed together. Both Gatorade and bananas have potassium and milk has magnesium; shortages of either or both can cause leg cramps.


----------



## imfree (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> for non-food but non-Rx strength potassium, can one self-dose with a drugstore supplement? does that exist?
> 
> i'm wondering just about the leg cramps, here. I've been having a LOT of trouble with them and I'm wondering about fast fixes (or attempts at fast fixes)



Potassium and Magnesium supplements are available
at most pharmacies and are inexpensive. I take both
because I use Metolazone, a powerful diuretic, and
the 5X concentrated U-500 insulin.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2008)

Jes said:


> for non-food but non-Rx strength potassium, can one self-dose with a drugstore supplement? does that exist?
> 
> i'm wondering just about the leg cramps, here. I've been having a LOT of trouble with them and I'm wondering about fast fixes (or attempts at fast fixes)



Cramps are common when your electrolytes are messed up but other things can cause them too. You might want to go have some blood work done to see if that's what the problem is. You don't want to start dosing yourself with Potassium, too much is just as dangerous to your heart. People die from too much K in their systems.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I've started taking the diuretic again and have faithfully been taking the Potassium pills and eating bananas, bananas and more bananas. I'll definitely be looking into eating some of those other Potassium rich foods, one can only eat so many bananas!
I've got a referral to a heart Dr. just in case and I got a surprisingly fast appt. to see one tomorrow. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 19, 2008)

I know that when I am not drinking enough water, my heart, which has always been a little off, can really spook me. When I feel like I am going to get one of those snakes in my calf cramps, I chug a bunch of water.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl, do you like nuts? Pumpkin seeds have lots of potassium (and other things that are good for you). You can get them roasted and salted, and they make a great, healthy snack; they're PACKED with potassium that unlike the potassium in bananas is unbound and easy for your body to use.

I'm so sorry to hear about your palpitations; that's really scary.  Unfortunate it's common with some kinds of diuretics, but there are other kids that are called "potassium sparing" that don't cause this problem. That may end up being an option for you in the long run, depending on what you and your doc thinks is best.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> but there are other kids that are called "potassium sparing" that don't cause this problem. That may end up being an option for you in the long run, depending on what you and your doc thinks is best.




That's what I take - Aldactone. But you have to have regular blood work so you are not holding too much Potassium. It' always somethin".


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 19, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> JerseyGirl, do you like nuts?



Maybe it's because I'm tired, maybe it's because I read it really fast, maybe it's because I wasn't focusing....but whatever the reason, I first read that line as JerseyGirl, *are you nuts*? 

And then I thought, how does she know me so well? 

And, yes, I like nuts too, and will be adding pumpkin seeds to my list of new Potassium rich foods to try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 20, 2008)

I went out and bought some Pumpkin seeds today! They were good, but next time I'm getting them without the shells, I had quite a workout just trying to get to the little bit of 'food' inside. 
Also, I just discovered I had a great source of Potassium sitting in my fridge all along and didn't know it....
Prunes! I LOVE the Sunsweet Orange Essence Prunes! They don't have that prune-y taste, instead have a orange citrus flavor. I was so busy enjoying them I never noticed the big advertising on the back that says it has twice the Potassium of a banana. :doh: My advice is to try these yummy prunes, even if you don't like prunes. I think they also have a lemon essence, but I didn't like them as much.
Oh, and my heart doctor appt. was cancelled due to an emergency of his. Nice of them to let me get all the way there and then lie and say they called my house to let me know.  I get to try again on Friday.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 20, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> That's what I take - Aldactone. But you have to have regular blood work so you are not holding too much Potassium. It' always somethin".



Your post reminded me of Gilda Radner and Roseanne Rosannadanna. I miss her, but thanks for reminding me of her. It was a nice, bittersweet moment. And you're right -- it's always somethin'.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Maybe it's because I'm tired, maybe it's because I read it really fast, maybe it's because I wasn't focusing....but whatever the reason, I first read that line as JerseyGirl, *are you nuts*?



What can I say? Sylvia Brown's got nothin' on me.  



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I went out and bought some Pumpkin seeds today! They were good, but next time I'm getting them without the shells, I had quite a workout just trying to get to the little bit of 'food' inside.



If you have a normal GI tract I don't think you have to peel them. I just eat 'em as is. I've bought them peeled, roasted and flavored with soy sauce and OH MY GOD they're good. Probably have tons of sodium but they're mighty tasty.



> Also, I just discovered I had a great source of Potassium sitting in my fridge all along and didn't know it....
> Prunes! I LOVE the Sunsweet Orange Essence Prunes! They don't have that prune-y taste, instead have a orange citrus flavor. I was so busy enjoying them I never noticed the big advertising on the back that says it has twice the Potassium of a banana. :doh: My advice is to try these yummy prunes, even if you don't like prunes. I think they also have a lemon essence, but I didn't like them as much.



That's good to know. I'll pass it along to my patients. I have a hard time getting them to drink my time tested favorite constipation remedy, aka "The Gut Bomb" which is prune juice, as warm/hot as you can drink it. The heat gets your guts moving, and the prune juice... well... it does what prune juice does. 



> Oh, and my heart doctor appt. was cancelled due to an emergency of his. Nice of them to let me get all the way there and then lie and say they
> 
> Lovely. Not. Are you at least feeling better? No more palpitations?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 21, 2008)

I've only been getting the stray palpitation here and there thank goodness, but it's still unsettling to say the least. I've been feeling like my heart has just been beating harder and faster lately.  I can't wait to see the heart doctor already! Waiting and being nervous certainly doesn't help! 

I'm happy to let someone else in on the secret yumminess of orange essence prunes, you'd never guess they would taste that good but they do! :eat2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 24, 2008)

Update:
Well, I went to the heart doctor and it was quite an aggravating experience. All he wanted to talk about was the fact that I was fat and should have Weight Loss Surgery. Well, thanks for the tip, but what about my heart palpitations that are happening _right now_? Oh, he said not to worry if my heart does that, it's normal. Normal to have palpitations that last all day? Well, I feel much better now. Not. Anyway, the rest of the story of my Dr. visit is far too aggravating to even write, so I'll leave it at that.
I am going to go and get a heart monitor on this Thursday that I have to wear for 24 hours to record my heartbeats, etc. With my luck I bet I won't have one palpitation or anything that day, but they'll start as soon as I take the thing off! 
And when the Dr. comes back from vacation he wants me to have my WLS all set up and ready to go. Apparently this will solve all my problems.
My son said to me, "So all of your problems will be solved once you lose weight?" 
Me - "According to the Dr. apparently this is the case."
Son - "So you'll be rich now too?"
Me - "I guess so!" 

Ugh! I'm gonna go eat some more prunes!


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 24, 2008)

ahhhh you are _supposed_ to eat the shells of the pumpkin seeds haha


oh that made me laugh when ya said you had a tough time gettin them out of the shell


try em roasted and salted withhhhh the shell they're tasty 


yeah thats all:bow:


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 24, 2008)

and oh i had heart palpitations/tachycardia too but it was from an entirely different reason

good luck with your mysterious palpitations

i never had any luck with those silly heartbeat recorders


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 25, 2008)

JerseyGirl, are you drinking a lot of caffeine? Under a lot of stress? Both of those things can cause palpitations; when I was in nursing school (and thus had both lots of stress AND caffeine!) it was nearly constant and very scary. Usually they're benign but I don't think it's "normal", at least not for most folks and hasn't been normal for you this far. If he wants you to have WLS I'm not so sure they're going to be excited to put you under anesthesia and operate with undiagnosed arrhythmias. They tend to get a little twitchy about stuff like that.

I'm glad you're going to wear a monitor. If you're like most of us, it may be hit or miss in terms of "catching" the funky rhythms but hopefully you'll get lucky. It took me for-freakin'-evah to get mine recorded. Finally I had a long "run" of them, with some breathlessness. I hightailed it to the ER and they caught several runs of PAC's and PVC's. At least then we had a diagnosis, even though their only advice was to cut out caffeine and stress. (gee, thanks doc!)


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help Miss Vickie, I feel like you're my 'other Doctor'. 
I really don't drink a lot of caffeine, unless it's hiding somewhere I don't realize. I do drink soda but not that much anymore. I'm not a coffee drinker and if I do drink tea it's usually decaffeinated. 
And as far as stress goes, who doesn't have stress? lol Actually I am the nervous type, but nothing has made more any more stressed or nervous than usual lately. If that was causing my palpitations I'd have been having them since about 1983! In the end it's probably going to turn out to be nothing serious, but that still doesn't make me any less freaked out when I have a palpitation. 
Plus, I heard we have another storm on the way. I almost missed my last appt. due to the one we had last week until a friend offered to drive me last minute. I'm praying for no snow! I want to get this monitor on and done with already.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 26, 2008)

Hee. "Other doctor". That made me smile -- thanks.  I guess if there's been no big changes to your lifestyle then it's definitely something physical, which means hopefully they can figure out what it is. You're not feeling out of breath or anything are you?

I know how scary those can be. I had them for the better part of a year and it felt like my heart was trying to turn over in my chest. And naturally, since I was in nursing school, I was convinced I had any number of fatal heart conditions.  Since then I occasionally still have arrhythmias but they're rare; I can't really attribute them to anything (although once it was from an inhaler I was on - Seravent, and another time I got them right when starting Wellbutrin, but both times they went away quickly). It's scary, though, and I don't blame you for being concerned. Here's hoping your heart will "act up" while you're wearing the monitor so you can get a diagnosis.

Take good care, now, okay?


----------



## Jane (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had them off and on forever.

This year, I finally got a diagnosis of aortic valve problems. I'm supposed to have it rechecked in two years.


----------

